# Seasons



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

It seems to me around Springtime and Summer is when I get all the sick birds. I had some birds last year with canker and others with I don't know what. Does anyone know why?
Is it because of the warm weather? I have had a couple sick birds in the winter but not as much.
I know with dogs Parvo gets bad around Springtime.


----------

